# Lostmen Vs Caiman



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

In the situation you describe, I like the Caimen over the Lostman.
It will do everything you ask and save you a little $$$ too.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

If you don't need the extra storage and stability and size then a Caimen would be the smart choice.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

keep the info coming guys i'm torn


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Will you fish 2 or 3 people most often?


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

My suggestion would be get the Lostmen, you'll never regret it. If you find sometimes you need less/smaller then you can do like I am and start looking around for a Gladesmen as a second boat. Kevin will probably weigh in on this but I don't think a Caimen is a compromise between the two.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

1 or 2. I have only fished with 3 people once in the last two years. 



> Will you fish 2 or 3 people most often?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Both are awesome......my vote goes for the Caimen.....but not without taking a long hard look at the Fury first.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw a beautiful very lightly used Caimen today for about $25k. Way out of my price range, but it sure was pretty. It looked fast just sitting still.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

I 've heard the Lostmen are horrible in big water and usually require spray rails to be installed.  I would go with a Caimen w/ a 60hp 2stroke(High Horsepower set-up). IMO I think Caimen is a A+ skiff...


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Lostman is a beautiful boat. My buddy got one a few months ago and loves it. I've been on it 3x now and never had issues, including in decent chop in the basin. We stayed completely dry, however he did have to adjust the trim tabs to keep us dry 

So stable too with 2 bigs guys fishing on it!


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Lostmen+5 MPH WINDS YOU WILL BE TAKING SHOWERS ;D
caimen MUCH MORE DRY BUT VERY TIPPY


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

> Lostmen+5 MPH WINDS YOU WILL BE  TAKING SHOWERS  ;D
> caimen MUCH MORE DRY BUT VERY TIPPY


Well i can't remember the last time the wind blew less than 5 mph here haha. I don't mind the bumpy ride since Texas boats are built to run skinny but not smooth, however being wet the entire time would not be fun. 

When you say tippy are we talking if i have someone on the bow and they go right and i go left one of us is going swimming? Or is it just a more pronounced list due to it having more of a v in the hull versus flat bottom of the lostmen?


----------



## grego (Oct 17, 2007)

> Lostmen+5 MPH WINDS YOU WILL BE  TAKING SHOWERS  ;D
> caimen MUCH MORE DRY BUT VERY TIPPY


Not true about the lostmen, if you know how to run the boat it does just fine.


----------

